# lost my installation code



## hounsell (Nov 13, 2007)

recovering from housefire-lost most of games-Emperor battle for dune survived but not the case how to recover codes


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

You'll have to contact the games manufacturer for a new code. They might require proof of purchase, which could be difficult.


----------

